# do any rv fulltimers use gas lights?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

today i discovered propane lights for rv's i thought gas lights whent out with the knocker uppers!!,but it could be just the thing for the fulltimers if no sun for their solar panel have any of you got them installed?
dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Hi *wagler2bb*. I think the CO1 & CO2 emissions would negate the use if these in todays Motorhomes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

hi jws...well there for sale in usa...have white porelain body and self adjusting


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I like gas lights, the very first caravan I had was gas lit, they give off a nice warm glow and a bit of heat. The only problem was that the mantels didn't last long due to vibration when towing, otherwise a big thumbs up :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

i dont think it has a mantel. i dont know how to put a link in but you try
ww2.rvtraderonline.com/resources/parts ....caterlog page 356


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought condensation would be a problem, especially if RV glass is single glazed.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

ive never seen a ww2 before,only a www.
go to parts&accesseries ,click blue star you get caterlog ,go to page 356


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Waggler, interesting site, doesn't actually say if they have a mantel or not.. cool looking though. 

Dave. 

I think there is probably more condensation from a person breathing than a gas light.. I may be wrong, I guess it would depend on the level of activity :wink: 
George has double glazed glass windows apart from the windscreen and cab side windows.. 
However, running gas pipes all over place might prove a bit of a challenge .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

i thought you liked a bit of a challenge..if we all do it will you be the knocker-upper,also it reminds me of the princes salmon paste pots lol
dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> reminds me of the princes salmon paste pots lol
> dave


A bit before my time Dave :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

ya whatever.....so ya mam never put up you carry out with paste sarnies


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> ya whatever.....so ya mam never put up you carry out with paste sarnies


 8O We couldn't afford Salmon Paste. Just wallpaper paste. :lol:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> ya whatever.....so ya mam never put up you carry out with paste sarnies


I used to love paste butties .. we were posh, I had cucumber in them too! :lol:


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Hi *wagler2bb*. I think the CO1 & CO2 emissions would negate the use if these in todays Motorhomes.


Hi John

These are available in USA and Europe (Truma), Why would they be negated in a modern motorhome?

How did we all survive those old caravan holidays? according to the modern gas mythology we should all be dead.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry. I just thought that with today's modern, double-glazed sealed for life interiors? It was a bad idea having gas lanterns. CO2, CO1. I thought everyone was worried about being gassed? Why do it to themselves? 8O :roll: :?


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

At first I thought gas lights would be a good idea - but I don't think they will light up the road as well as the xenon bulbs and will probably keep going out at anything over 5mph!

david


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

rventhusiast said:


> At first I thought gas lights would be a good idea - but I don't think they will light up the road as well as the xenon bulbs and will probably keep going out at anything over 5mph!


Xenon is a gas ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Early cars were fitted with acetylene gas lamps, Which I believe worked very well.

Some of the older members probably remember them. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey Ollie....
That was when people used to walk in front with a flag wasn't it??????

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

